# Craigslist wood buying help



## cabomhn (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Just found this ad on craigslist, I've been looking for some lumber to make bench out of, and this seems to be a pretty good deal but I wanted to get your opinion first. Here's the link...

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/mat/3453049186.html

What do you guys think? Also, I were to get some from him, how long until it would be ready to use? Thanks a lot, I've never purchased anything apart from a lumber company so I would definitely like some guidance before I make any purchases. 

- Matt


----------



## hardtwist (Dec 9, 2012)

The price is certainly right. It's probably pretty green even though it said the logs have been down for some time. It will need to be left stickered and weighted for several months at least, depending on the average relative humidity in your area. If your not in a hurry to use it, it's a great deal IMHO.


----------



## drycreek (Dec 9, 2012)

I use mill sawn rough lumber all the time but it will need to dry. I air dry mine for at least a year and some times longer . I then move it to the shop to acclimate for a couple weeks. But .75 a bf is a great price.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys, it sounds like I'll probably have to pass on this, just because I don't think my parents will let me store it for more than a month or two in their garage :wacko1: . I wish I could though, this would let me build pretty much my whole bench for around $60.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I'm going to give this guy a call tomorrow and find out if he has any other lumber that's maybe already been air drying for a while. He had posted some cedar on another listing that appears to be housed in a barn of some sort and also was very reasonably priced, so it would be awesome if he had some maple or really any other medium density hardwood that was already mostly dry. Thanks again!


----------

